# [Artikel] Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile



## soulpain (1. April 2009)

_*Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Leute,
  ich hatte auf der Partnerseite Planet 3DNow! schon mal einen ähnlichen Vergleich gemacht und ich denke es kann nicht schaden, diesen auch hier noch mal in einer etwas anderen Form zu bringen. Trotz vieler Aufklärungsversuche sind gerade Neuankömmlinge, die sich sonst nur außerhalb der Fachforen informieren, oft benachteiligt. Es fällt ihnen schwer, einen Stromversorger zu beurteilen, zumal der durchschnittliche Kunde kaum in sein Produkt hinein blickt. Und das zu recht, weil es ein gefährlicher Eingriff sein kann und die Garantie verloren geht. Das Thema ist eigentlich so einfach wie brisant, aber schwer zu definieren. Die Mehrheit der Netzteile, und das sind eben nicht die ganzen Enthusiastenprodukte auf den Preisvergleichsseiten, sind immer noch von minderer Qualität. Im krassen Gegensatz dazu stehen die wirklichen High-End Netzteile. Mittlerweile sind extrem viele Produkte auf dem Markt, was die Wahl nicht einfacher macht. Deshalb möchte ich euch nun zeigen, was ein gutes von einem schlechten Netzteil unterscheidet. Was etwas anmaßend klingt, ist eigentlich nur eine der Grundsatzfragen. Auch wenn es schwer sein mag, Urteile wie „gut“ oder „schlecht“ zu fällen. Im folgenden Bericht zeige ich euch nun ein bisschen von der Elektronik zweier Netzteile. Die völlig verschieden sind. Aus Diskretionsgründen verschweige ich die Namen der Produkte, obgleich sich manche die Herkunft denken können. Es wäre aber nicht fair, einen Hersteller, der den „schlechten“ Bereich vertritt, derart anzugreifen. Im Grunde genommen seht ihr eine Zusammentragung meiner bisherigen Artikel und Berichte, um einen großen Leitartikel zu erstellen. Zumal ich sowieso etwas Vergleichbares für das Printmagazin PCGH vorbereite, mit denen ich gerade in Verhandlungen stehe. Mal sehen, ob das was wird.
  Jedenfalls möchte ich den Informationsgehalt auch in digitaler Form an euch weitergeben und schon mal einen kleinen Vorgeschmack präsentieren. Gemeinsam mit PCGH und Planet 3DNow! möchte ich eine Front bilden gegen weniger gehaltvolle Reviews vieler Seiten und gegen die Marketingversuche einiger Hersteller, den Kunden mit hochwertig klingenden Eigenschaften anzulocken. Die Zeit der Billignetzteile ist endgültig vorbei. Hasta la vista, baby.

_*Theorieteil*_

  Wir alle kennen das. Man stellt sich einen flotten Spielerechner zusammen und möchte nicht auf starke Grafikkarten oder schicke Lüfter verzichten. Beim Netzteil angelangt stellt sich jedoch die Qual der Wahl. Muss es wirklich das teure Markenprodukt sein oder tut es nicht schon das einfache Massenfabrikat? Diese Frage können wir mit einem klaren Jein beantworten. Es kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an. Bei simplen Bürorechnern braucht man nicht viel Geld zu investieren. Generell ausgedrückt sollte die Qualität des Netzteils aber konstant mit der Qualität und Leistungsfähigkeit des Heimrechners wachsen. Für einen Enthusiasten lohnt es sich, etwas tiefer in die Geldbörse zu greifen, um die Systemstabilität zu gewährleisten. Und ein PC-Netzteil ist keinesfalls langweilig. Spulen fiepen, Kondensatoren explodieren, Dioden rauchen ab. Die Stromversorgung eines Rechners kann ein sehr spektakuläres Stück Hardware sein. Es veranschaulicht einem sehr schnell, was alles schief gehen kann. Und auch wenn hinter dem PC-Netzteil ein Gewirr aus Formeln und Schaltungen steckt, kann es ein unheimlich ansprechendes Produkt sein. Abnehmbare Anschlüsse, leuchtende und leise Lüfter, aber auch ein verchromtes Gehäuse. Ein starkes Stück Technologie. 

  Wenn man jedoch tiefer in die Details eindringen möchte, genügt es nicht mehr, nur Äußerlichkeiten zu betrachten. Es ist kompliziert, ein PC-Netzteil zu erklären. Manche Techniker wissen selbst nach dem Studium noch nicht, was es mit dem Gerät auf sich hat, das elektrotechnisch betrachtet ein sogenanntes „primärgetaktetes Schaltnetzteil“ ist. Wir versuchen Ihnen nun, die Grundlagen zu vermitteln und ein Gefühl dafür zu geben, worauf man bei der Elektronik achten muss. Begleiten sie uns auf eine Reise in die Untiefen der Stromversorgung. Fangen wir daher mit einem einfachen Gleichnis an, das die Wichtigkeit und Funktionsweise verdeutlicht. Ähnlich wie das Herz den Körper mit Blut über die Adern versorgt, versorgt das Netzteil die Komponenten über Leitungen mit Strom. So wie wir Wasser und Nahrung brauchen, braucht unsere sündhaft teure Grafikkarte Strom, um richtig zu arbeiten. Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass auch Giftstoffe über den Blutkreislauf gelangen können, die es zu kompensieren gilt, da sie Schäden anrichten können.

  Wir hatten oben bereits angesprochen, dass es sich beim PC Stromversorger um ein primärgetaktetes Schaltnetzteil handelt. Um das Produkt zu verstehen, muss man diese Bezeichnung erstmal auseinander nehmen. Das Gerät verdankt seinen Namen im Gegensatz zu linearen Netzteilen dem Schaltregler. Diese im Primärkreis befindlichen Halbleiter zerhacken die Spannung auf ein hohes Frequenzniveau, mit dem der Transformator operiert. Aber keine Panik, letzteres Bauteil werden wir später noch erklären. Die Frequenz wird in Hz angegeben und bezeichnet Schwingungen oder den Ablauf der Taktflanken bei Prozessoren zu einer gewissen Dauer. Meistens gibt man die Anzahl dieser Schwingungen pro Sekunde an. Schließlich arbeitet die CPU auch mit einem Takt, der auch durch die Frequenz bestimmt  und als Maß für dessen Geschwindigkeit genommen wird.

  Stellt sich nun die Frage, wie ein solches Netzteil aufgebaut ist. Kurz gesagt versucht das PC-Netzteil, aus der pulsierenden Netzspannung letzten Endes Gleichspannung zu erzeugen. Denn unsere Bauteile vertragen nur diese, weshalb sie ausschließlich mit Gleichspannung korrekt laufen können. Was sich zunächst simpel anhört, ist eine ganz schön verzwickte Angelegenheit. Denn die Generatoren in den Kraftwerken, die uns über die Steckdose mit Energie versorgen, sind in Bewegung. Sie generieren als Quelle eine Spannung, die einem sinusförmigen Verlauf entspricht. Viele werden die Sinuskurve aus dem Matheunterricht kennen. Eben diese haben auch eine gewisse Frequenz und erreichen durch ihren schnellen Wechsel verschiedene Spannungsniveaus. Zwar wird uns beim Messen 230 Volt angezeigt, in Wahrheit ist dies nur der Mittelwert der Spannung, der stetig hoch und wieder runter geht. Über die Überlandleitungen wird diese Spannung nun an uns gesendet, nach und nach auf 230V runter transformiert. Die Leistung in Watt ergibt sich übrigens aus Spannung * Stromstärke. Da die Spannung sehr hoch ist, muss der Strom im Netz nicht sonderlich groß sein, um eine hohe Leistung zu erreichen. Der Leitungsquerschnitt kann so gering gestaltet werden. Denn der ist abhängig von der Stärke des Stromes und der elektronischen Lasten. Fließt weniger Strom, kann man den Draht dünner gestalten, was zum Transport besser geeignet ist und sich materialsparend auswirkt. Man rechnet als Faustformel mit 10A pro mm² bei kurzzeitigen Belastungen und mit 5A pro mm² bei dauerhaften Belastungen. Beachten muss man dabei natürlich die Umgebungsbedingungen mit der Wärmeabfuhr. Die Leitungsdicke entscheidet auch über den Eigenwiderstand und damit den Spannungsabfall. Man kann sich das mit einer zweispurigen Straße veranschaulichen, auf der viele Autos dicht gedrängt entlang fahren. Fährt dieselbe Menge an Autos über eine dreispurige Autobahn, kommen sie selbstverständlich schneller voran, da sie sich gegenseitig weniger behindern.

*Die Problematik*

Jetzt möchte unser Rechner aber +12V, -12V, +5V sowie +3,3V bei wesentlich höheren Strömen und das wie gesagt als Gleichspannung. Diese muss zudem noch geglättet sein, was bedeutet, dass das Spannungsniveau möglichst konstant sein sollte und eben nicht sinusförmig. Damit haben wir bereits das erste Problem erkannt: Die Umwandlung. 

  Zu einem Stromkreis gehört es auch, dass dieser geschlossen ist. Daher gibt es nicht nur einen Phasenleiter, auch Hinleiter genannt, der den Strom zu unseren Komponenten transportiert. Sondern auch den Neutralleiter, den so genannten Rückleiter. Über diesen wird erneut Spannung in das Netz eingespeist. Hier ergibt sich die Problematik, dass die Sinuswellen mittlerweile so von unserem Netzteil verzerrt wurden, dass es unser Stromversorger gar nicht mag, diese ab zu bekommen. Nicht lineare Spannungsverläufe werden zurück in das Netz eingespeist. Problem Numero Zwei ist damit: Der asynchrone Rücklauf zum Stromnetz. 

  Weiterhin ist Strom eine gefährliche Sache, die im Netzteil genügend Potenzial hat, uns töten zu können. Die hohe Spannung im Primärkreis ist ebenfalls keine angenehme Begegnung. Mensch und Tier sind das höchste Gut, das es zu beschützen gilt. Man muss an entsprechender Abschirmmaßnahmen und Erdung denken. Außerdem können zu große Ströme bzw. Spannungen Bauteile beschädigen, weshalb man dem entgegenwirkt. Das dritte Problem sind folglich: Die Schutzmaßnahmen. 

  Zu guter letzt werden im Netzteil Spannungen über ein Magnetfeld erzeugt. Gelangen diese auf fremde Leiterbahnen oder sonstige Empfänger (Störsenke), können sie dort Störungen hervorrufen. Sei es ein interner Stromkreis oder gar andere Geräte wie Fernseher und Co. Das vierte und letzte Problem beschreibt also: Die Störungen.

  Um diese Probleme genauer zu definieren, starten wir mit der Struktur eines Netzteils und erklären nach und nach, wo diese in Angriff genommen werden. Über den Kaltgerätestecker, der neben Phase- und Rückleiter einen PE (Protection Earth) Leiter enthält und das Netzteil erdet, gelangt unsere Energie in das Netzteil. Der PE Leiter ist übrigens sehr wichtig, damit wir im Fall der Fälle keinen Stromschlag erleiden, sondern diese über Erde abgeleitet werden. Dieser hat einen längeren Anschlusspin, damit man ihn zur Sicherheit immer als letztes herauszieht und so den Personenschutz bis zu letzt gewährleistet. 

*Der Aufbau im Detail*

_EMI-Filterung_

  Im Netzteil angelangt beginnt die EMI-Filterung. Das Wort Filter sagt es bereits, hier werden in erster Linie Störungen herausgefiltert. EMI beschreibt die elektromagnetische Interferenz. Wie bereits gelernt werden von magnetischen Feldern Wellen ausgesendet, was den Vorgang der Emission beschreibt und das Zusammentreffen dieser Wellen zur Folge hat. Dieses Zusammentreffen mit der jeweiligen (Stör-)Wirkung beschreibt die Interferenz. 

  Wenn man ein kleines eckiges Bauteil sieht, handelt es sich möglicherweise um einen X-Kondensator. Dieser versucht, Gegentaktstörungen heraus zu filtern. Sie entstehen etwa durch magnetische Kopplung. Das Magnetfeld wirkt sozusagen auf zu nahe liegende Geräte oder nicht dazugehörige Leitungen. Gegentaktstörungen breiten sich auf Hin- und Rückleiter in unterschiedlicher Richtung aus, überlagern die eigentlichen Nutzsignale und fließen damit wie der Versorgungsstrom selbst. Sie sind nur schwer zu unterdrücken und werden daher vom X-Kondensator kurzerhand kurzgeschlossen. Angebracht ist dieser zwischen dem Hin- und Rückleiter, da eben dort die Fließrichtung der Gegentaktstörung ermittelt und kompensiert wird. Erkannt wird dies daran, dass die Störströme an Phase und Neutralleiter in die andere Richtung fließen.

  Anschließend kann man oftmals einen runden, blaufarbigen Y-Kondensator erspähen. Dieser wird sowohl zwischen Phase uns PE, als auch Neutralleiter und PE geschaltet. Er kompensiert Gleichtaktstörungen, die Potentialdifferenzen zur Ursache haben können. Diese verlaufen entgegen der Gegentaktstörungen parallel an Hin- und Rückleiter entlang, normalerweise würden diese in entgegen gesetzter Richtung verlaufen. 

  Grundlegend verbaut ist eine Schmelzsicherung. Sie haben eventuell schon von Schutzmaßnahmen durch Digitalchips gehört, aber dieses passive Bauelement hat einen ganz eigenen Weg, mit Überstrom umzugehen. Sollte der Strom mal einen kritischen Bereich überschreiten, schmilzt diese Sicherung als Sollbruchstelle und der Stromkreis ist unterbrochen. Dazu darf diese Stelle natürlich nicht überbrückt werden. Wenn man alles richtig macht, kann mit etwas Glück nichts mehr beschädigt werden. 

  Ein oft vergessenes Element ist das passive Bauteil gegen Überspannung. Hierzu werden Metall Oxid Varistoren eingesetzt, die ein wenig wie Y-Kondensatoren aussehen, aber nicht paarweise auftreten. Im Grunde genommen sind diese Varistoren Widerstände, die mit steigender Spannung ihren Widerstand, angegeben in Ohm, verringern. Solange, bis ein bedenklicher Punkt erreicht wird. Dann nämlich ist der Widerstand so niedrig, dass die Ladung über Erde abgeleitet wird und keine Schäden eintreten können.

  Spulen sind interessante Bauteile, die sich vielfältig einsetzten lassen. Wir können festhalten, dass mehrere davon auch in der EMI-Filterung vertreten sind. Spulen „induzieren“ eine Spannung über ein elektromagnetisches Feld. Das heißt, immer wenn sich der Strom ändert, nimmt dieser Einfluss und die Spannung zieht nach. Damit wird die Veränderung des Magnetfeldes und somit auch der Induktion bewerkstelligt. Was bringt uns das? Eine ganze Menge. In diesem Abschnitt befinden wir uns noch im Bereich, indem die Wechselspannung herrscht. Durch den sinusförmigen Verlauf und der damit stetigen Stromänderung, wird andauernd eine Spannung induziert. Nachteil ist lediglich, dass Spulen im Wechselstromkreis einen zusätzlichen Widerstand bilden. Je höher die Frequenz ist, desto höher sind auch der Widerstand und die damit verbundene, niedrigere Effizienz. Wir können schlussfolgern, dass die Effizienz bei unserem Stromnetz mit 50Hz Frequenz geringfügig besser ist als bei den Amerikanern mit 60Hz. Tja, das hat die USA nun von ihrem veralteten Stromnetz, während wir uns über die Neuerung nach dem II. Weltkrieg freuen durften. Nun dürfte es niemanden mehr verwundern, warum die Effizienzangaben bei der 80Plus Initiative niedriger ist als lokale Messungen, da diese eben mit 115VAC/60Hz testen.  

  Spule ist aber nicht gleich Spule. In dieser Filtereinheit haben wir eine stromkompensierte Drossel. Zwei Wicklungen wurden in entgegen gesetzter Richtung um den Ferritkern angebracht und induzieren beide ein Magnetfeld. Nun kompensieren sich die Störungen in beiden Magnetfeldern gegenseitig, man spricht von der destruktiven Interferenz. 

  Als kleine Ergänzung wollen wir einen nicht unbedingt üblichen Filter ergänzen, der insbesondere bei High-End Produkten vorzufinden ist. Gemeint ist der „Line Filter“ direkt hinter dem Eingangsbereich, der geschirmt ist. Schirmung im elektromagnetischen Sinne der Störungskompensation ist diesbezüglich nicht wie ein Regenschirm, an dem der Regen einfach nur anprallt. Viel mehr wird die Störung auch direkt kompensiert, wobei die Schirmung natürlich auch die durch Emission hervortretende Interferenz und damit die Verbreitung auf den internen und externen Raum an sich verhindert.

_PFC Sektion_

  Es war eine schwere Geburt, doch wir haben es geschafft. Die EMI-Filterung, zumindest die eingangsseitig, liegt hinter uns. Jetzt kommen wir zudem Punkt, wo aus der Wechsel- erstmals Gleichspannung wird. Wir betonen erstmals. Entweder haben wir eine Gleichrichterbrücke oder in günstigen Fabrikaten für jede Netzspannungsart eine Gleichrichterdiode. Dahinter folgt die PFC (Power Factor Correction) Sektion. Wir haben bereits über die Rückkopplung in das Stromnetz debattiert und darüber, dass der sinusförmige Verlauf durch die nicht linearen Halbleiter, aber auch durch das impulsartige Laden der Kondensatoren (welchen wir gleich behandeln) verzerrt ist. Was macht man also? Man macht ihn rückwirkend wieder sinusförmig. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten von PFC, doch zunächst wollen wir den Begriff nochmals erklären. Zu Deutsch sprechen wir von der Leistungsfaktorkorrektur. Während der Wirkungsgrad eine feste physikalische Größe ist und das Verhältnis von abgegebener zu aufgenommener Leistung vergleicht, stellt der Leistungsfaktor die abgegebene zur aufgewandeten Leistung gegenüber. Ist dieser nahe 1, ist der Spannungsverlauf nahezu sinusförmig.  PFC ist in der EU verpflichtend. Es muss mindestens eine passive Korrektur vorliegen, auf welche wir nun eingehen.

  In der passiven Variante haben wir eine große, bereits bekannte, stromkompensierte Drossel. Eine einfache, günstige, aber nicht effektive Methodik. Sie erreicht bei einer angestrebten 1 gerade mal 0.7-0.8. Präziser geht es, wenn wir eine Speicherdrossel in der aktiven Leistungsfaktorkorrektur haben, deren Aufgabe das Speichern der Ladung ist und die ihrerseits von gesteuerten Transistoren aufgeladen wird. Man muss sich das folgendermaßen vorstellen. Es gibt einen digitalen Chip, der dem Transistor den Befehl gibt, den Strom fließen zu lassen. Der Transistor ist also eine Art Ventil, das gesteuert wird. Der „Befehl“ lautet: Mache aus der gleichgerichteten Netzspannung Sägezahnimpulse, die an der Sinuskurve entlanglaufen, um einen vergleichbaren Bereich nahe 1 zu emulieren. Als Ergebnis erhalten wir eine Korrektur von bis zu 0.99. Entwickelt wurde diese Technik übrigens von einem Seasonic Ingenieur. Sägezahnimpulse haben ihren Namen übrigens davon, dass sie wie die dreiecksförmigen Sägezähne aussehen. Sie haben auch einen Frequenzbereich und sind quasi eine andere Version zur Sinuskurve. Folglich erreicht die aktive Korrektur, dass die Spannung fast synchron sinusförmig verläuft, sodass keine Störungen ihrerseits in das Netz eingespeist werden. Physikalisch ist die 1 aber nie exakt zu erreichen. 

  Die gesamte PFC Konstruktion wird auch Leistungsfaktor-Vorregler genannt und hat denselben Effekt wie ein Aufwärtswandler. Die höhere Ausgangsspannung, auch wenn wir später mehrere kleine haben möchten. Vorregler deshalb, weil es in sich ein Netzteil ist und dem Netzteil selbst zur Spannungsstabilisierung vorgeschaltet ist. 

  Das wohl bekannteste Bauteil, das des Öfteren bei Netzteiltests im Internet untersucht wird, ist der Kondensator. Wie die Speicherdrossel kann ein Kondensator Ladung speichern. Statt eines induzierten Feldes wird die Ladung aber nicht im elektromagnetischen, sondern im elektrischen Feld um zwei Platten bzw. speziell dem Elektrolyt gespeichert. Ein nicht leitender Stoff, das Dielektrikum, umgibt diese. Und das Material, ob Luft, Keramik oder sonstige Dielektrika kann die Kapazität genauso beeinflussen wie die Größe der Metallplatten selbst. 
  Im Primärkreis finden wir den Primärkondensator vor, dessen Hauptaufgabe hier tatsächlich das speichern ist. Beim Laden ist der Strom zunächst sehr hoch, nimmt aber beim Vorgang weiter ab. Nach und nach steigt dafür die Spannung. Bis zu einem Punkt wo die Spitze erreicht ist, der Kondensator seine volle Kapazität erreicht hat und wie eine Sperre wirkt.
  Allerdings wird er über Widerstände be- und entladen, denn ein zu schneller Ladevorgang kann das Bauteil zerstören. Des Weiteren darf die Spannung nicht zu weit ansteigen bzw. der Kondensator muss eine hohe Spannungsfestigkeit von 400V oder mehr besitzen, um nicht beschädigt zu werden. Zusätzlich kann er durch zu hohe elektronische Lasten zerstört werden oder falls die Pole vertauscht sind. Sie denken nun, der Kondensator ist ganz schön empfindlich? Richtig, gerade deshalb wird er so oft in diesem Kontext genannt und ist ein wichtiges Qualitätskriterium zur Beurteilung des PC-Netzteils. Und es kommt noch schlimmer. Wir haben weiter oben das Elektrolyt angesprochen, welches im gängigen Elektrolytkondensator, wie wir ihn aus dem PC-Netzteil kennen, verwendet wird. Dieses ist flüssig und kann sehr schnell seinen Aggregatszustand wechseln. Beispielsweise ist die zu große Hitzeentwicklung, etwa durch dem Stehen im Windschatten eines anderen Bauteils in der mäßigen Kühltopologie, ein Problem. Das Elektrolyt verdampft bzw. vertrocknet mit der Zeit, die Elektrolyse finden nicht mehr oder nur noch teils statt und die Kapazität verringert sich mit der Lebensdauer. Apropos Lebensdauer. Diese wird in Stunden angegeben und einer Temperatur als auch typischen bzw. kritischen und leichten Lastbedingungen zugeordnet. 85°C Kondensatoren sind nicht so hochwertig wie ein 105°C Pendant. Bei einem Temperaturanstieg von bereits 10°C verkürzt sich die Lebenszeit eines elektrotechnischen Bauteils um die Hälfte. Weshalb ein Kondensator, der 20°C mehr verträgt, theoretisch doppelt so lange lebt. 

  Es gibt noch eine spezielle Fassung mit festem Polymer. Feststoffkondensatoren können nicht auslaufen, wie es beim flüssigen Elektrolyt der Fall ist, was unter sicherheits- und umwelttechnischen Aspekten wichtig ist, leben dadurch länger und entladen sich zügiger. In diesem Kontext war auch die geringe Baugröße entscheidend, da diese durch das feste Polymer eine höhere Materialdichte besitzen als die flüssigen Gegenstücke und physikalisch so kleiner dimensioniert werden können.

  Über Halbleiter, die mittels Steuerung geöffnet werden, wird die im Kondensator gespeicherte Energie nun zerhackt und ergibt eine hochfrequente Rechteckspannung. Mit dieser operiert der Transformator. Der Transformator besteht gewissermaßen aus zwei Spulenkörpern, wobei das Magnetfeld des einen auf den anderen übertragen wird. Über die einzelnen Wicklungen wird +12V generiert und +5V, wobei +3,3V meist von letzterem abgeleitet wird, -12V von +12V. Als Eigenschaft trennen die Trafos den Primär- und Sekundärteil galvanisch, sodass diese Stromkreise nicht in Berührung kommen. Es wird zwischen den Stromkreisen ein Sicherheitsabstand benötigt, damit keine herunterfallenden Schrauben eine Brücke bilden können. Mindestens 5,5mm an Abstand sind vorgeschrieben.

_Die Leistungsverteilung_

  In diesem Absatz folgt ein Thema, nach dem schon diverse Leser gefragt haben. Die Lastaufteilung. Sind vier +12V Schienen besser als drei oder ist gar eine einzige Große der Weg zum Erfolg? Die Gelehrten streiten sich noch, denn es gibt sowohl positive als auch negative Aspekte des jeweiligen Designs. Zunächst einmal können wir Entwarnung geben. Mehr Schienen sind nicht besser, es ist einfach eine Sache der Leistungsverteilung. Verdanken dürfen wir das alles dem ATX Design Guide von Intel ATX12V v2.0 vom Februar 2003. Die Ausgangssituation war folgende, dass früher noch +3,3V und +5V benötigt wurden, heute werden bis zu 90% der Leistung auf +12V erbracht. Der Halbleiterriese hat sich auf 20 Ampere oder auch 240VA (12Vx 20A = 240W) festgelegt. Als Vorteil wurde die Netzteilsicherheit genannt, damit während Kurzschlüssen mitunter weniger Ampere durch die Leiterbahnen schießen und sich das damit einfacher gestalten lässt. So lassen sich die Leitungen besser absichern, damit es währenddessen nicht durch hohe Widerstände zu einer Erwärmung führt, die letzten Endes einen internen Brand hervorrufen kann, weil sich das Netzteil nicht korrekt abschaltet. Die Problematik dabei ist, dass man in diesen Tagen natürlich noch keine GTX 285 und Konsorten kannte. Vor allem bei Triple-SLI oder Quad-Crossfire Systemen mit Mehrkernprozessoren und wie sie alle heißen werden also schnell Limits erreicht. Meistens hält ein gutes Netzteil noch mehr als 20A aus danke der kapazitiven Dimensionierung, wieder andere haben einen streng gesetzten Überlastschutz, der das Netzteil im Betrieb ausschaltet, wenn ein Lastzustand ausgelöst durch Spiele und belastende Benchmarks, die Grenze überschreitet und im schlimmsten Fall ist die Überforderung so stark, während keine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen wurden, sodass das Fabrikat einfach abraucht. Dann werden eventuell auch die anderen Hardwareteile etwas abbekommen. Letzteres passiert weniger häufig, jedoch treten zumindest Systeminstabilitäten sehr oft auf und keiner will während einer Crysis-Session einen PC haben, der sich zwischendrin an der spannendsten Stelle abschaltet. Jedenfalls wollte Intel erreichen, dass deren Produkte unabhängig von den anderen Gerätschaften versorgt werden, was die Aufteilung nur teils erfüllen konnte. Das werden wir gleich bei Betrachtung des Quelltransformators feststellen. In der Vorgabe werden der Übersichtlichkeit halber die gelben Leitungen mit weiteren Farbstreifen gekennzeichnet, um sie unterscheiden zu können. Wenn man in die Leistungstabellen vieler Netzteile schaut, merkt man, dass dort vermutlich eine Combinedleistung angegeben ist. Wenn sie ein Netzteil haben mit +12V1 und +12V2, die jeweils 20A bereitstellen und zusammen (=combined) 30A ergeben, so können diese ebenso viel liefern, wie eine einzelne mit 30A. So viel steht fest. Ergeben aber 20A und 20A nicht eigentlich 40A? Nein, nicht unbedingt. Es geht darum, dass in der Mehrheit der Fälle beide bzw. alle weiteren +12V Leitungen aus einer einzigen Quelle kommen. Und diese Quelle kann in diesem Beispiel eben 30A produzieren. Die 20A sind ausschließlich eine Bezeichnung dafür, wie viel von diesen 30A maximal auf eine Schiene verteilt werden dürfen. D.h. man könnte je nach Komponentenverbrauch beispielsweise 20A bei +12V1 und 10A bei +12V2, oder 15A bei +12V1 und 15A bei +12V2 usw. generieren, um insgesamt auf 30A zu kommen. So wird übrigens auch die Gesamtleistung des Netzteils festgelegt, weil dort nicht einfach +3,3V, +5V und +12V zusammenaddiert werden, sondern sich aufgrund des oftmals gleichen Quelltransformators eine Combiendleistung ergibt. Manche Hersteller arbeiten dort mit Taschenspielertricks und geben nur die Maximalleistung an, was einfach nach mehr aussieht. Ergo hat man in der Regel gar keine unabhängigen Schienen, sie werden daher als virtuelle Schienen bezeichnet, die lediglich mit einem separaten Überlastschutz ausgestattet werden. Nur im Falle eines High-End Netzteils mit mehreren synchronisierten Haupttransformatoren werden über die Wicklungen teils separat +12V generiert, was tatsächlich zur Unabhängigkeit dieser führt.
  Das ganze ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer und eine wichtige Grundlage, um zu verstehen, welche Leistung das Netzteil eigentlich erbringt. Die Herstellerempfehlungen für Grafikkarten beziehen sich übrigens immer auf diese zusammengefasste Leistung bei +12V, also den Combinedwert und das gesamte System. 

_DC-DC Converter (Gleichstromwandler)_

Momentan ist es in aller Munde: Neuere High-End Netzteile werden mittlerweile überwiegend mit einem DC-DC (direct current to direct current) Converter bestückt. Der ein oder andere wird mit dieser Technologie aber nicht allzu viel anfangen können, weshalb wir noch mal kurz darauf eingehen. Die Spannungen +3,3V, +5V und +12V werden normalerweise über eine einzige Quelle generiert. Etwas anders ist es nun bei der DC-DC Nutzung. Hier generiert der Haupttransformator nur die überaus dominante +12V Schiene und kann somit sein volles Leistungspotenzial theoretisch auf dieser Leitung ausgeben. Allerdings gibt es nun je einen Spannungswandler, der aus der Gleichspannung +12V die beiden kleineren Gleichspannungen ableitet. 

Aus Platzgründen steht dabei meist eine eigene kleine Leiterplatte zur Verfügung, die Spulen und Kondensatoren, oftmals gar Feststoffkondensatoren, beinhaltet. Der Vorteil ist zum einen, dass man mit diesem Hilfsmittel derweil an die Effizienzgrenze von nahezu 90% vorstoßen kann, wenn man es gut umsetzt. Der Hauptgrund in früheren Tagen, die den Einsatz dieser eigentlich altbekannten Technik verhinderte, war, dass die Umsetzung damals noch recht ineffizient war. Heute ist ein entsprechendes Controlling über die Pulsweitenmodulationssteuerung mittels eines Komparators möglich. Einen Vorteil konnte man aber immer vorweisen: Die Stabilität. Wenn zur Korrektur der Leitungen die Spannung angehoben oder gesenkt wird, wären normalerweise alle Schienen betroffen. Das hat zur Folge, dass eine Spannung optimiert ist, während die andere fälschlicherweise mit beeinflusst wird und so schlechtere Werte erzielt. Mit der DC-DC Variante kann man also derartiges vermeiden, denn die Leitungen sind in Sachen Optimierung unabhängig.

_Versorgungsspannung und Anlauforganisation_

  Die Versorgungsspannung +5VSB wird über einen eigenen Trafo generiert. Sinn und Zweck dieser Spannung ist es, das Mainboard nach dem Start direkt mit dem nötigsten zu versorgen. Nach einer Spannungsüberprüfung müssen sich beide innerhalb der gesetzten Zeit zum „Absprechen“ vereinbaren, wann der eigentliche Startvorgang beginnt. Und damit auch die Umschaltung auf den Haupttransformator. Die grüne PWR_OK Leitung zur gemeinsamen Kommunikation wird dazu verwendet. Spätestens hier erkennt man, wie viel Intelligenz die Pulsweitenmodulationssteuerung bei all den passiven und damit „dummen“ Bauelementen in das Netzteil bringt. Innerhalb von in der Regel 100-500ms muss eine Übereinstimmung erfolgen, dass die Spannungsversorgung gewährleistet ist und der PC starten kann. Bei einem Netzausfall gibt es beiläufig erwähnt die Hold-Up-Time, welche über 16ms betragen sollte. Damit ist gewährleistet, dass selbst bei kurzzeitigen Ausfällen das Netzteil selbst und damit auch der Kommunikationspfad laufen.

_Kühlkonzepte_

  Es folgen weitere gesteuerte Halbleiter vor der Sekundärseite, die viel Verlustleistung abgeben, da sie wie der Name schon sagt, keine vollen Leiter sind, wenn auch keine Isolatoren. Durch die starke Wärmeentwicklung sitzen diese meist mit Wärmeleitpads verstärkt an einer Aluminiumplatte, von denen sich meist Kühlrippen, sozusagen Aluminiumstifte ausbreiten, um das Abtragen der Wärme zu erleichtern. Manchmal wird auch ein Kupfergemisch oder reines Kupfer eingesetzt bzw. eine Kombination beider Möglichkeiten. Kupfer kann Wärme schneller aufnehmen, während Aluminium sie besser abgeben kann. Setzt man die Halbleiterdioden und Transistoren also an ein Kupferstück verlagert sich die Wärme schnell, wird langsam an den Alublock weitergegeben und von dort aus möglichst zügig über die meist wabenförmigen Entlüftungslöcher abgetragen. Es gibt dabei fünf Arten der Kühlkonstruktionen. Zum einen passiv gekühlte Netzteile die für Liebhaber geringer  Lautstärke interessant ist. Nur das bekannte Spulenfiepen kann mangels Befestigung auftreten, da sich die Wicklungen unter Last schwingen. Diese Passivnetzteile sind wegen des großen Kühlkorpus und der hochwertigen Komponenten, die für diese Umgebungen notwendig sind, besonders teuer. Dann gibt es die aktiv gekühlten Netzteile in zwei Varianten. In der klassischen und von der Logik her eigentlich besseren Konzeption wird ein kleiner, meist 80mm großer Lüfter horizontal zur Platine angebracht. Vorteil ist, dass auch die unteren Bereiche gekühlt werden, da der Luftstrom parallel entlang der Platine verläuft. Richtungweisend werden die Kühlkörper geschlossen formiert, um eine Art Tunnel zu bilden. Damit keine hochfrequenten Geräusche entstehen, müssen naheliegende und im Weg stehende Bauteile verlegt werden. Die Geräusche entstehen nämlich durch die Luftverwirbelungen an den Komponenten in der Lüfterlaufbahn. Nachteil der Topologie ist, dass nicht die gesamte Fläche abgedeckt wird, weshalb die Wärme diesem Tunnel zugeführt werden muss. Oder der Lüfter ist ohnehin dort platziert, wo viel Verlustleistung entsteht, was vor allem im Sekundärteil, weniger in den transienten Filtergefügen der Fall ist. Die andere Art ist mit dem Bedarf an leiseren Netzteilen groß geworden. So werden vertikal platzierte 120, 135 oder 140mm Lüfter verwendet, die durch ihre breite Fläche einen hohen Luftdurchsatz haben und in Folge dessen langsamer drehen können. Vorteil der großen Lüfter ist, dass die ganze Netzteilfläche abgedeckt wird, jedoch muss die Kühlrippenstruktur relativ offen sein, damit die kühlende Luft bis zu den kleinen Bauteilen vordringen kann. Noch exotischer ist ein Mix aus passiver und aktiver Kühlung. Ein Lüfter wird zugeschaltet, sollte die passive Kühlung nicht mehr ausreichen, wenn eine von der Sensorik ermittelte Temperatur den jeweiligen Grenzwert überschreitet. Am aller seltensten ist eine Wasserkühlung für Netzteile. Es gibt dabei bisher keine wirklich ausgeklügelten Modelle, da sich der Wasserkreislauf ziemlich aufheizt und die Abwärme dem Kreislauf adäquat zugeführt werden muss, zumal es den Preis in neue Höhen steigen lässt.

_Sekundärkreis_

Sekundärseitig geht es mit den Gleichrichterdioden weiter, die aus der Spannung nun endlich final die Gleichspannung machen, die wir haben wollen. Allerdings pulsiert diese noch im positiven Bereich und ist daher noch nicht geglättet. Dazu tragen die Ausgangsfilter bei, wozu in aller Regel Kondensatoren dienen. Hier sind sie also nicht zum speichern, sondern zum Entstören gedacht. Über eine Tiefpassfilterung bestehend aus Widerstand und Kondensator werden übrigens zu hohe Frequenzen ausgesondert. Ein gutes Beispiel, wie einfach sich Bauteile kombinieren lassen, um einen gewissen Effekt zu erreichen. Die Qualität der Ausgangsfilterung hat auch damit zu tun, ob die von +5V abgeleitete Spannung +3,3V über eine eigene Netzfilterung verfügt. In Billignetzteilen kommt meistens eine Gruppenfilterung zum Einsatz, bei der sich Spannungen eine stromkompensierte Spule teilen müssen. Nun wird die Energie über die Ausgangsleitungen an die PC-Komponenten abgegeben. Die PWM Steuerung sorgt dafür, dass nur so viel aus dem Netz gezogen wird, wie die Bauteile benötigten. Das die Netzteile trotzdem nicht 100% Effizienz haben liegt nur an den Verlustleistungen der passiven Bauelemente, die es weitestgehend durch neue Technik zu kompensieren gilt. Zusätzlich wird meist eine Schwesterplatine mit der Lüftersteuerung installiert. Am Ende befindet sich dann der Sicherungschip als Ergänzung zu dem Metall Oxid Varistor und der Schmelzsicherung mit dem Schutz gegen Überstrom, Überspannung, Überlast, Unterspannung, zu hohen Temperaturen oder sonstigen Mechanismen wie dem Kurzschlussschutz. 

  Dieser Digitalchip fehlt meistens in Billignetzteilen. Stellen wir uns also folgende Situation vor, die zwar fiktiv ist, durchaus aber schon mal so ähnlich vorgekommen sein dürfte. Der Hersteller verzichtet auf Schrumpfschläuche und sonstige Ummantellungen bzw. Schutzfolien. Eine Leitung liegt frei. Eine andere Leitung befindet sich nah an einer Wärmequelle, sodass deren Isolierung abschmilzt. Bei einem Umbau des Rechners kommt das Netzteil in Bewegung, sodass die eine ungeschützte Leitung mit der anderen in Berührung kommt, deren Isolierung beschädigt ist, was auch durch mechanische Einflüsse und scharfe Kanten passiert sein könnte. Nach dem Wiedereinschalten kommt es durch den Kontakt zum Kurzschluss. Mangels des Digitalchips gibt es aber keinen Kurzschlussschutz und der hohe Strom verbreitet sich zerstörerisch. Denn wir vergessen nicht, dass unsere kostbare Grafikkarte direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden ist und alle Fehlströme abbekommt, die der Stromversorger ausgibt. Dieser Teufelskreis kann also bei einfachen Netzteilen entstehen und rechtfertigt hochwertigere Produkte auf jeden Fall.

_Leiterplatte_

Alle elektronischen Komponenten werden auf einer Platine aufgebracht. Diese kann aus einem einfachen Pertinax-Phenolharz Gemisch bestehen. Pertinax bezeichnet nichts anderes als Hartpapier. Eine EP-Platine aus gefestigtem Polyether läge darüber hinaus im Bereich des möglichen, angesichts der besseren Temperaturfestigkeit und zusätzlicher Kriechstromkompensation. Kriechströme können an der Oberfläche der Isolierstoffe entlang fließen, wo der Widerstand an sich geringer als im Materialinneren ist. Mit einer geringeren Feuchtigkeitsaufnahme ist Epoxidharz besser geeignet, zumal sich Hartpapier unter Wärmeeinwirkung zu einem Leiter zersetzen kann. Selbst wenn man die Fläche durch Imprägnierung schützt, ist dies nur die zweite Wahl. Erkennen kann man die Beschichtung übrigens an der glatten Oberfläche durch das Wachs, während ungeschützte Materialien rauer sind. Das Netzteil ist vollendet. 

_Abnehmbare Anschlüsse_

  Diverse Netzteile verfügen heute über ein Kabelmanagementsystem, korrekterweise eigentlich Leitungsmanagement, da Kabel unter der Erde verlegt werden. In der Regel münden die Ausgangsleitungen auf einer separaten Platine wo die Energie an Steckersockel weitergegeben wird. Meistens werden dort weitere Pufferkondensatoren angebracht, Enermax hat bei seinen Revolution85+ sogar den kompletten Gleichstromwandler dort hin verlegt. Vorteil ist, dass man meiste abgesehen von den Hauptleitungen nur die Leitungsstränge anschließen muss, welche man tatsächlich benötigt. Das sorgt für mehr Sauberkeit im Gehäuse und verbessert mitunter den Luftstrom. Probleme gibt es, falls die Steckersockel nicht unterschiedlich kodiert wurden und man Anschlüsse falsch anbringt. Durch zu lockeres Anstecken können Übergangswiderstände entstehen. Wir haben bereits geklärt, dass der Leitungsquerschnitt mit dem Widerstand zusammenhängt. Wird die Leitung zu locker angeschlossen, besteht nur eine kleine Kontaktfläche, sodass der Querschnitt geringer wird. Ergo haben wir mehr Ohm, ein wenig Spannung fällt ab, der Wirkungsgrad sinkt.
_*
  Kaufkriterien*_

  Wichtig und richtig ist, dass nicht jeder Leser sein Netzteil aufschrauben kann oder will und sich beim Kauf oft an Äußerlichkeiten und seit einiger Zeit besonders an dem 80Plus Zertifikat orientiert. Man kann es nicht anders formulieren, als das diese Vorgehensweise nicht dazu führen wird, immer ein zwangsweise einwandfreies Produkt zu bekommen. Denn ein Hochglanzgehäuse mit Kabelsträngen im Nylonmantel ist zwar ansehnlich, der ein oder andere Hersteller wird das allerdings sicherlich als Köder nutzen. Wenn man dann noch mit einem leisen Lüfter wirbt, fällt es manchmal schwer, dem scheinbar günstigen Angebot zu widerstehen und Gesamtpreise weit unter 50€ das Paket komplett machen. Und was der Kunde nicht sieht, kann er nicht bemängeln, weshalb die Produzenten interessanterweise gerade daran sparen, was dem Netzteil eigentlich seinen Namen gibt, nämlich der Eletkronik. Dies findet scheinbar oft weniger Beachtung als die Hülle. Auch hier sei gesagt, dass natürlich nichts gegen die Aspekte einer netten Optik oder einer modern geregelten Kühlung spricht und diese sogar erwünscht sind, aber ohne die passende Stabilität nützen einem diese Eigenschaften relativ wenig. 
  Wer jetzt vermutet, dass man im letzen Winkel seines Geldbeutels suchen oder das Bankkonto plündern muss, dem können wir eine gute Nachricht vermitteln. Der Markt hat sich durch die Vielfalt an Geräten insofern positiv entwickelt, dass sich die diversen Anbieter gegenseitig mit Preisen unterbieten wollen und auch wieder die eine oder andere Serie im Bereich unter 500W starten wird. Seit jeher stellen auch die OEM Netzteile diverser Anbieter wie Fortron oder Seasonic recht günstige Alternativen zu preisnahen Noname Fabrikaten dar. Und trotz des oben genannten Ratschlags kann man sich im untersten Budgetsegment durchaus an 80Plus Zertifikaten orientieren. Mit diesem auftretenden Effekt werden mehr und mehr Billiganbieter in die Ecke gedrängt. Wer mit alten AT-Netzteilen wirbt oder praktikable Low-ESR Bauteile zurückhält, wird diese Auszeichnung dementsprechend gar nicht erst erhalten. Somit fallen sie als Kaufoption schlicht und ergreifend weg. 

Weiterhin ist es wichtig, auf Kriterien wie eine aktive Leistungsfaktorkorrektur, realistisch wirkende Leistungsangaben und vertraute Marken zu achten. Hierzu eignen sich Preisvergleichsseiten, wenn man denn beispielsweise ein 500W Modell für 25€ erspäht, wird man feststellen können, das konkurrierende Firmen vergleichbare Leistungen zu weitaus größeren Preisen anbieten. In dem Fall meist nicht, weil sie im Grunde genommen dasselbe teurer verkaufen, um mehr Gewinne einzufahren, sondern das teurere diese Leistung voraussichtlich auch tatsächlich bereitstellt und man das ganze mit angemessenen Kondensatoren, Halbleitern und Sicherungskontrollchips bestückt hat. Leider gibt es eben weiterhin Hersteller, die bewusst falsche Angaben in die Produktangaben setzen, um dem Kunden Fähigkeiten zu suggerieren, die gar nicht bestehen. Insbesondere bei der Tabelle für die Leistungen sollte man daher auf Combinedangaben achten. Wenn der Anbieter einfach alle Leitungen zusammenaddiert hat, um zu seiner Gesamtleistung zu kommen, so ist diese Beschriftung schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Einzelbeschriftungen zeigen lediglich die maximale Belastbarkeit unter Extrembedingungen (sog. Peakwert) von Schienen, nicht aber die erbrachte Dauerleistungen. Die dann vom Käufer verschätzte Realleistung führt im schlimmsten Fall zu einer Überlast und wenn dann die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen wie der Überlastschutz fehlen, brennen einem Teile wie Dioden oder sonstiges durch und fehlerhafte Ströme breiten sich möglicherweise auf den gesamten Computer aus. Der Fall mag zwar nicht allzu oft eintreten, jedoch besitzt auch ein Auto keinen Airbag in der Erwartung, dass der Fahrer bei jedem Ausflug gegen die Wand fährt, sondern um im Fall der Fälle ein sicheres Polster darstellen zu können. Es ist jedenfalls ein wesentlich beruhigenderes Gefühl, mit Sicherheitsmechanismen zu arbeiten statt ohne jegliche Vorkehrungen.

*Identifikation des Herstellers*

Viele User wissen bereits, dass es diverse Anbieter, aber nur wenige Produzenten gibt. Identifizieren kann man das durch die sogennante UL Nummer, z.B. E123456, die auf dem seitlichen Aufdruck eines Netzteils zu finden ist. Manchmal ist diese aber etwas trügerisch, da viele Hersteller ihre eigenen Nummern zugeteilt bekommen. Dann muss man versuchen, durch das Lüftergitter hindurch die EMI-Filterung wieder zu erkennen oder gar das Gehäusedesign zu betrachten.

_*Praxisteil: Topologieanalyse und Elektronik
*_ 
  Nun folgen zwei konkrete Probanden im direkten Vergleich. Beim einen Modell handelt es sich um ein teures Markengerät, das andere ist ein ganz einfach konstruiertes Netzteil. Die Differenz ist bewusst derart groß gewählt, um zu zeigen, dass Netzteile extrem unterschiedlich sein können und dies zu verdeutlichen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Fangen wir an mit dem einfacheren Fabrikat. Wie man erkennen kann, ist die Platine hellbeige. Ein guter Indikator für die recht simple Pertinaxplatine. Die Bauteile sind allesamt relativ klein dimensioniert, was im Leistungsbereich bis 350W noch angemessen ist. Der Brückengleichrichter trägt keinen separaten Kühlkörper.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Beim Primärkondensator handelt es sich um ein 400V Modell von Capxon mit gerade mal 120 microFarad. Die im Bild zu sehenden Farbringe zeigen übrigens auf, wie viel Ohm der jeweilige Widerstand hat. Die schwarze Substanz in Mitten des Spulenkörpers ist Epoxidharz zur Befestigung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Im Überblick zeigt sich die EMI-Filterung sogar recht passabel aufgebaut. Diese beginnt bereits mit einem X-Kondensator im Eingangsbereich, auf der Hauptplatine setzt sich dass mit den dort zu sehenden drei Spulen, den zwei blauen Y-Kondensatoren und zwei weiteren X-Kondensatoren. Der eine ist gelb und gebechert, der rote hinter der Gleichrichterbrücke wurde lackgetränkt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Die Kühlkörper sind relativ filigran strukturiert und nach oben hin setzten sich einige der Aluminiumrippen ab. Direkt dahinter befinden sich der große Haupttransformator und daneben der Standbytransformator für +5VSB. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Sekundärseitig sehen wir nur zwei große Spulen, obwohl die drei Hauptspannungen +12V, +5V und +3,3V existieren. Klarer Fall, hier kommt eine ausgangsseitige Gruppenfilterung zum Einsatz. Die günstigen Hermei Kondensatoren haben leider nur eine Spezifikation von 1000-3000h bei 105°C. Warum das schlecht ist, werden wir beim Vergleich zum hochwertigen Netzteil danach feststellen, das mit besseren Varianten aufwartet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Zu guter letzt sehen wir ein Beispiel für die Leiterplatte, an die die Anschlusssockel für das Kabelmanagement angebracht wurden. Durch die Verlagerung konnte man sich Leitungen einsparen, dafür wurde der Leitungsquerschnitt vergrößert, um eine große Menge Strom transportieren zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Kommen wir nun direkt zum teureren Fabrikat mit höherer Leistungsfähigkeit. Hier haben wir einen guten Kandidaten für das 80mm Kühlkonzept, bei dem die Kühlrippen sehr geschlossen auftreten und ziemlich groß sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Die EMI-Filterung beginnt bereits auf einer eigens integrierten Platine hinter dem Eingang mit allen wichtigen Bauteilen; auf der Hauptplatine setzt sich das üppige Filtergefüge fort. Auch ein MOV (Metall Oxid Varistor) fehlt nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Von der Seite sehen wir eine wahrlich üppige Präsenz an sauber gewickelten Spulen, der Brückengleichrichter hat sogar seinen eigenen Kühlkörper.  Der hochwertige Nippon-Chemicon Kondensator ist hier nicht anzutreffen, er steht in der Mitte und ist ein deutlich größerer Pendant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Hinter dem Transformator offenbart der Sekundärschaltkreis ganze drei Filterspulen für jede Spannung und weitere Nippon-Chemicon Modelle aus Japan. Die KY Serie hat eine Spezifikation von 4000-10.000h bei 105°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Aus diesem Blickwinkel erkennt man gut die grüne Epoxidharzplatine mich hoher Temperaturresistenz und Kriechstromfestigkeit. Einzig der Preis fällt höher aus und das Material ist schwieriger zu bearbeiten. Technisch betrachtet bietet es ausschließlich Vorteile und wird in hochwertigen Netzteilen eingesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Hier sehen wir, dass an den Leitungen Schrumpfschläuche angebracht wurden. Weitere Abschirmmaßnahmen wurden ebenfalls realisiert und eine Schutzfolie darf dabei natürlich nicht fehlen. Aufgrund der Leistung und der damit verbundenen Anschlussvielfalt wirken die zahlreichen Leitungen etwas chaotischer, zumal man hier bewusst auf ein Kabelmanagementsystem verzichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Auf dem Bild sehen wir die Kühltopologie aus Sicht des hier entfernten 80mm Lüfters. Dieser zieht die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse, währen die vertikal platzierten 120mm Fabrikate der Platine normalerweise entgegen blasen. In der Mitte sehen wir die längliche Schmelzsicherung. Der Schrumpfschlauch mit der Beschriftung „125°C“ umhüllt die verdrillten Hin- und Rückleiter, welche eine zusätzliche Störungskompensation der Interferenzen bewirken. Dort sieht man auch den etwas größeren Abstand, um Luftverwirbelungen zu vermeiden. Die Kühlkörper sind teils zur Seite hin ausgerichtet und geriffelt, was die Wärmeabgabe begünstigt. Hinten rechts zeigen die schwarzen Leitungen, dass es sich um Masse, also das Bezugspotenzial handelt. 

  Zusammenfassend haben wir nun einen sichtbaren Unterschied feststellen können. Selbst als Laie wird man bemerken, dass das höherwertige Fabrikat wesentlich robuster wirkt und das nicht nur wegen der Dimensionierung einiger Bauteile.  Ich hoffe, ihr konntet diese Analyse durch die vorhergehenden Erklärungen zumindest ein wenig nachvollziehen und werdet bei zweifelhaften Tests anderer Seiten die aufgezeigte Elektronik vielleicht lieber selbst beurteilen. Je mehr man sich als Kunde engagiert und informiert, desto mehr müssen Hersteller billiger Netzteile nachbessern und die Marktsituation verbessert sich.

Diese kleine Übersicht ist exklusiv nur für euch als Mitglieder der PCGH Community von meiner Wenigkeit zusamengestellt worden, weil das Thema Netzteile einfach total cool sein kann, wenn man sich ein richtig geiles Gerät kaufen möchte, um es mal etwas persönlicher aus zu drücken.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen an die Community,
Martin Kaffei


----------



## Uziflator (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Ganz schön lang!

Hast dir aber ganz schön viel mühe gegeben.

Macht ja nix muss eh alles lesen!


----------



## soulpain (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Danke,
ich frage mich nur, warum die Bilder als Link und nicht als Grafik angezeigt werden. Hatte das eigentlich per IMG eingefügt.


----------



## DanielX (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Werd ich gleich mal lesen. 

Zu den Bildern http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

MfG DanielX


----------



## exa (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

schöne sache, aber ich denke schon 3/4 werden den text nicht lesen, zu viel auf einmal...

wenn du von den einzelnen bauteilen sprichst, wären bilder ganz nett, und wenn du von bezeichnungen sprichst, sollten diese fett sein, auch farbe im text ist nie verkehrt, wenn du magst setze ich mich moin mal dran...


----------



## Uziflator (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*



soulpain schrieb:


> Danke,
> ich frage mich nur, warum die Bilder als Link und nicht als Grafik angezeigt werden. Hatte das eigentlich per IMG eingefügt.



Das wurde deaktiviert, weil sich schon so mancher Online Händler beschwert hatte, steht auch genau in den Im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html.




> Mit Wirkung zum 18.09.08 hat sich für das posten von Bildern einiges geändert. Bilder müssen, wenn sie im Beitrag sichtbar sein sollen, direkt hier im Forum hochgeladen werden. Dass hat zwei ganz bestimmte Gründe. Zum einen entgeht der Forenbetreiber so den Klageschriften anderer Webseiten für jegliche Bilder, die von deren Webseiten hier verlinkt werden (betrifft zum Beispiel das posten eines Mainboard-Bildes direkt aus der Link-Adresse von Alternate.de). Zum anderen betrifft es externe Bilder-Hoster wie Abload, Imageshack, usw. Diese sind bei vielen Anwendern zwar wegen ihrer Einfachheit sehr beliebt, stören hier im Forum aber den Seitenaufbau recht stark. Ab sofort werden diese (auch rückwirkend) nur noch als Link dargestellt und sind somit nicht mehr als Bild sichtbar. Das sieht dann so aus:



Da musst du wohl die Bilder direkt hochladen.


----------



## soulpain (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Ah ok. 
Ich habe mal das Titelbild hochgeladen, den Rest kann man sich denke ich auch so anschauen. Sonst würde das ohnehin etwas sperrig wirken.



> schöne sache, aber ich denke schon 3/4 werden den text nicht lesen, zu viel auf einmal...
> 
> wenn du von den einzelnen bauteilen sprichst, wären bilder ganz nett, und wenn du von bezeichnungen sprichst, sollten diese fett sein, auch farbe im text ist nie verkehrt, wenn du magst setze ich mich moin mal dran...


Kein Problem, das erwarte ich auch nicht unbedingt. Kann man eher mal zum Nachlesen, wenn man mal was nicht weiß, verwenden. 

Den Text habe ich gestern mal schnell zusammengeschrieben, ist also quasi noch eine Rohfassung. Von mir aus kannst Du da gerne noch Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten einbringen. Daran habe ich noch garnicht gedacht.


----------



## DanielX (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Na komm investier die 10min noch, würde schon besser aussehen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Och, komm, so schwer ist das nicht *ganzliebschau*

Ganz ab davon:
Was für Netzteile sinds hier?

Das eine könnte ein PCP Silencer sein, 610W??
Das andere ein Tagan EZ Dingsda, halt die billig Schiene.


----------



## DanielX (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

@Stefan Payne

Jaja Stefan da haste wenn gefunden der auch nen NT-Spezi ist. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Pokerclock (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Das geht relativ einfach.

Du musst die Bilder erstmal im Forum hochladen

Dann Rechtsklick > im Tab öffnen auf den Thumb im Anhang

Ein Tab öffnet sich, dort stehen fünf Zahlen z.B. "73989"

Dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulpain (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*



> Ganz ab davon:
> Was für Netzteile sinds hier?


Fast richtig, es ist nicht das 610W Modell. Das hat eine Spule weniger.


----------



## majorguns (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Ganz schöner Ratgeber sollte man sich vielleicht vor dem Netzteilkauf mal ansehen  Nur der Text wirkt etwas "füllig" und die Bilder hätten lieber direkt eingebunden werden sollen damit man nicht dauernt klicken muss; OK wurde geändert jetzt ist´s sehr schön


----------



## soulpain (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Jup, die Bilder sind alle eingefügt.

Edit: Wer möchte, gibts auch als PDF.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass der Text durch Zwischen-Headlines besser strukturiert wird.

Ansonsten aber


----------



## Equilibrium (3. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Mensch das ist ja fast ´ne Doktorarbeit! Aber es war ein schöner Ausflug in die Welt der NT´s!  Zumal mir meins gesstern um die Ohren geflogen ist und ich neugierig wie ich bin rein schauen musste.

Und wenn ich mir das jetzt so anschaue, dann habe ich doch ein recht hochwertiges NT zur Hölle gejagt. Die große Platine stammt von Gigabyte und der Rest war auch sehr üppig ausgestattet es mangelte auch nicht an Schutzfolien usw.

Danke für diesen ausführlichen Artikel!

@PCGH-Redaktion...Ihr solltet dieses wirklich mal in einer Printversion bringen. Ich denke es lohnt sich!!


----------



## soulpain (3. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass der Text durch Zwischen-Headlines besser strukturiert wird.
> 
> Ansonsten aber



Danke.

Stimmt, es könnte etwas übersichtlicher sein. Wird sofort erledigt. Habe noch 2-3 Unterüberschriften ergänzt.


----------



## MiTx (4. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

*wow* was für ein ausführlicher und gut geschriebener Artikel! Danke!


----------



## heizungsrohr (4. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich hab vieles auch nur überflogen. aber als informationsquelle hervorragend geeignet


----------



## pharao (4. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

In deiner Beschreibung ist ein kleiner fehler drin (eigendlich 2, aber die andere bezeichnung ist für ein Leihe besser zu verstehen).

Der Fehler ist :

Ein oft vergessenes Element ist das passive Bauteil gegen Überspannung. Hierzu werden Metall Oxid Varistoren eingesetzt, die ein wenig wie Y-Kondensatoren aussehen, aber nicht paarweise auftreten. Im Grunde genommen sind diese Varistoren Widerstände, die mit steigender Spannung ihren Widerstand, angegeben in Ohm, steigern. Solange, bis ein bedenklicher Punkt erreicht wird. Dann nämlich ist der Widerstand so hoch, dass die Netzspannung nicht mehr weiterkommt, und der weitere Weg somit versperrt wird und keine Schäden eintreten können.

Dies ist Falsch der Varistor ist ein Hochomiger Wiederstand der ab ein bestimmten Spannungswert sein Wiederstand veringert NICHT ERHÖHT !
Er ist ein Überspannungsschutz im Netzteil, der so geschaltet ist wie der Y-Kondensator, oder einfach und billig parallel zum Speicherkondensator (wird meist als ZNR auf der platine bezeichnet), was in der billigen Variante natürlich bei einer massiven Überspannung eine Zerstörung des Varistors und der Gleichricherbrücke zu Folge hat. In machen Netzteil schaltungen tauschen der Y-Kondensator und die Varistoren die Plätze da von einigen Herstellern Vorgefertigte module verbaut werden beziehungsweise diese Kondensatoren sich schon im Störfilter Modulbefinden. Was nur durch Größe und Bezeichnung der Bauteile erkannt werden kann. 

Das was du beschrieben hast, ist der Kaltleiter der in manchen Netzteilen anzutreffen ist, der einzig und allein dazu da ist, den Einschaltstomstoß zu begrenzen.


----------



## ShadowAlien (4. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Echt nen super Text... 
Dauert zwar... aber lohnt sich, wenn man sich für sowas interessert =p


----------



## !nFlames (4. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

 mal wieder ein super Artikel!
Sind manche ja schon von CB und 3DNOW! gewohnt!


----------



## el barto (4. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Sehr informativ und hilfreich und das mit dem Text geht auch schon in Ordnung  so viele Infos lassen sich eben nicht so kurz fassen. 

Top Arbeit!

mfg el barto


----------



## pcgh-abonist (4. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Super Artikel, 

trotzdem noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Für Leute wie mich, die die Bauteile nicht kennen, könnte man noch Markierungen in die Bilder reinmachen


----------



## Ampere (4. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Super Artikel, muss man schon sagen.
Aber  für !Nicht-Techniker! teilweise zu kompliziert verfasst. Aber dieses Thema ist ja auch  ziemlich komplex.
Danke für deine Mühe.


----------



## Nef (4. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

WoW, nun habe ich mein altes Chieftec Netzteil als Gurke entlarvt ^^ naja es steckt nun ein targan 500 watt netzteil im rechner, selbe effizienz etc aber anscheinend höherwertigeres material.

Vielen dank für den Artikel!


----------



## riedochs (4. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Guter Artikel. Koennte abe rnoch ein paar mehr Absaetze vertragen.


----------



## Fabian (5. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Sehr gut
War bestimmt viel Arbeit,aber wenn man was wissen will kann man es jetzt dort nachschlagen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Danke für die tolle Aufklärung 
Ich bin für sticky


----------



## theLamer (5. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*



> mal wieder ein super Artikel!


Jau seh ich auch so, Respekt 

Da sieht man mal, was Physik-LK bringt, hatten grad induktive und kapazitive Widerstaende, Wechselstrom, Schwingkreis, Siebkette usw, Kondensatoren im Semester zuvor 
Muss aber zugeben, dass der Unterricht leichter ist, als das hier zu verstehen, trotzdem ist es sehr gut geschrieben. Die Materie ist halt nicht leicht 
Weiter so. Ich finds sehr schoen


----------



## Monsterclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

Also ich hab es bis jetzt zu einem 1/3 durchgelesen, aber ich werde es noch fertig lesen, denn dieser Artikel ist sehr informativ.


----------



## exa (6. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

ich hätte gern mal Hand angelegt, aber dann wird der Arktikel zu lang^^


----------



## Murxwitz (6. April 2009)

*AW: Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile*

ich habe soeben ein weiteres Beispiel für Probleme mit Billignetzteilen gefunden:
ich hab noch ein relativ ( vor ca 1-2 Jahren gekauft) neues 350W Billignt im Schrank (war im gehäuse meines Vaters) die 12V Leitung hat da ganze 10A
in der Anleitung meines wirklich alten 430W Enermax Netzteils sind auch die Werte für die anderen Modelle der Reihe drin
die 350W Variante: 26A auf 12V
also kein Wunder, dass Billignetzteile gerne abrauchen


----------



## Si Taro (19. April 2009)

aus eigener erfahrung kann ich sagen dass tagan eine geniale marke ist, die hält was sie verspricht. investiert besser in ein markennetzteil anstatt eines noname.
wollte ich nur mal anbringen 

mfg sitaro


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2009)

Du sagst es, es ist eine Marke, kein Hersteller...

Heißt sie kaufen bei den Herstellern (früher ToPower, heute Enhance und Impervio) ein...


----------



## Darth Frettchen (21. Mai 2009)

Super Erklärung
jetzt weiß ich endlich wie man die Bauteile anwendet, von denen ich bisher nur in der Theorie+Berechnung gehört hab(war jedoch trotz dieser Vorkenntnisse nicht so einfach zu verstehen, aber bei so einem Thema ist das nicht verwunderlich)


----------



## Schnitzel (28. November 2010)

Ich bring's einfach mal wieder nach oben.
Wäre eine Schande wenn der Thread in den Untiefen des Forums verschwindet.


----------



## Raketenjoint (21. Januar 2012)

Das ist wirklich ein super Thread. Das sieht aber irgenwie ähnlich aus: Das PC-Netzteil | HWMAG


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Januar 2012)

Mmmmmmh.........   schau dir doch mal den Namen des verfassers an.


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2012)

Sherlock Holmes hat wieder zugeschlagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

Ich würde auch mal aufs Datum schauen.


----------

